# Few word of warning!



## robert flynt (Nov 27, 2016)

A knife making friend of mine made two knives for a collector in Penn. He received a check for $1000 and mail the knives USPS, insuring the package for $1000. The package made it to the Tenn. facility and never left. Postal service found the empty box they were in. Postal service said the knives were not worth what they were insured for and refused to pay, saying the burden of proof was on my friend, even thought he sent them pictures of the knives and the check the knife collector had sent him. Friend had to tear up the check until he can make knew knives. My warning is to never insure anything sent USPS for a high amount because it is like putting a bulls eye on it. Better yet positively do not use USPS to sent anything of value using them because they will not honor their insurance and if by chance they do it will take forever to get your money!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Tclem (Nov 27, 2016)

I just sent a cutting board that they stepped on or something. Even through good stepping they cracked it right down the middle. Can tell it wasn't a wood issue but a crack cause by shipping. Package was even all busted up completely. A pain trying to deal with them. About sick of the post office.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 27, 2016)

I've been back and forth a couple times over things like this. You'd think they could find some way since it is tracked to hide the insured value from the regular postal workers so they don't know if it's a high dollar package or not.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 27, 2016)

That whole mail insurance system is a scam. Buyer elects it, then it only works if the seller isn't a problem; run into problems with a seller, and you're screwed regardless. Had a problem with a Flea-Bay seller, one of my first experiences on Flea-Bay. Seller had psychological issues of some nature, went off the deep end occasionally, thousands of good reviews then every so often there'd be a case like mine where he went so far as calling me up 10-11 pm, threatening to drive 1500 miles up there and whip my ass, because I gave him an unfavorable rating, because I didn't receive my goods. I contacted every unfavorable rating I could track for him, and found other cases of such as well.

He finally resolved it 6 months after the fact. Long after I had given up on ever seeing that $100 again. Just out of the clear blue, shot me an e-mail stating it appeared that matter hadn't been resolved and he'd issue a refund or send replacement item of like value. He was courteous, polite, professional, had refund back in my PayPal account within an hour of my electing that means of resolve, and offered his sincere apologies for the problems with my order.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 27, 2016)

These are the stories I have heard over and over about the postal service. Their employee steal your goods, especially if you have a small package with high insurance value, and the powers that be make it so hard to get the insurance money you give up, after along period of time. I wish the Post Master General could get an ear full of how the government entity he oversees is ripping the general public of with it's cheating and stealing. The more they outsource jobs the more prevalent this will become. My friend learned a hard lesson and swears he will never use USPS again. I was warned a long time to not put a high insurance value on any thing sent through the mail, because the chances are very good it will not reach it's destination. Again I warn, it is better to take your chances with no insurance than high insurance if you want it to get there. Better yet don't use them to send anything of great value because their insurance is a rip off!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 27, 2016)

Absolutely... in my case it was an antique glass minnow trap; $100 item. Tracked it to a regional collection center, more than likely got dropped, broke, got thrown in the trash. Seller sent me the tracking number when I asked where it was, and I was able to track it to that location, but beyond that I was screwed. Seller/shipper has to initiate the claim, seller/shipper is awarded the refund, then it's up to you and the seller/shipper to work out your refund or replacement of your item. If he's being a prick, you're just screwed.

When you pay for insurance through USPS, the seller is protected, the buyer ain't got sh1t!

In a case like mine, the seller/shipper wouldn't initiate the claim. USPS wouldn't do anything for me except recite policy telling me the shipper has to initiate the claim. E-Bay/PayPal he had thousands of positive feedbacks, 6-8 unfavorable ones. When he tells them there's nothing wrong, and you've got a new account, you're screwed. They don't listen to you at all. They all talked insurance and buyer protection, but it wasn't there.


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 27, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Absolutely... in my case it was an antique glass minnow trap; $100 item. Tracked it to a regional collection center, more than likely got dropped, broke, got thrown in the trash. Seller sent me the tracking number when I asked where it was, and I was able to track it to that location, but beyond that I was screwed. Seller/shipper has to initiate the claim, seller/shipper is awarded the refund, then it's up to you and the seller/shipper to work out your refund or replacement of your item. If he's being a prick, you're just screwed.
> 
> When you pay for insurance through USPS, the seller is protected, the buyer ain't got sh1t!
> 
> In a case like mine, the seller/shipper wouldn't initiate the claim. USPS wouldn't do anything for me except recite policy telling me the shipper has to initiate the claim. E-Bay/PayPal he had thousands of positive feedbacks, 6-8 unfavorable ones. When he tells them there's nothing wrong, and you've got a new account, you're screwed. They don't listen to you at all. They all talked insurance and buyer protection, but it wasn't there.


The seller is not protected by USPS insurance because they will not honor their insurance. I know of another 
knifemaker who got $800 for a $3000 knife stolen by a USPS employee and it took a very, very long time to get that. Those A- holes have no clue as to the valued of a very ornately engraved knife,inlaid with gold, and made by a sought after maker who spent months making it. Yet they cater to the stamp collectors and as you know some stamp are extremely valuable. To me there is no difference but they are to corrupt or stupid to understand.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 27, 2016)

You make a very good point Robert, let me rephrase that...

The Seller is only protected, if USPS allows him protection.
The Buyer is only protected, if the Seller allows him protection.

Just for the fun of it, I bounced this off Google... USPS Insurance Scam - Seems we're certainly not alone in this argument. Appears there are lawsuits pending against USPS in these matters, they may be worth following.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 28, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> You make a very good point Robert, let me rephrase that...
> 
> The Seller is only protected, if USPS allows him protection.
> The Buyer is only protected, if the Seller allows him protection.
> ...


In most cases it is not worth fighting because time and legal fee will eat up the insured value of the item lost. USPS knows this and that is why most people, after consulting with a lawyer, don't bother. That is why my friend decided it was not worth the headache and high blood pressure. what is needed is a big class action suit!


----------



## Tclem (Nov 28, 2016)

That's fine. I'll order 100000 large flat boxes and use them for Christmas presents and wood storage until I get my $100 worth.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 29, 2016)

Spent two hours last night and another hour today fighting with them because the web site won't let me "submit" my claim. Also ordered 3 packs of every box they have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 29, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Spent two hours last night and another hour today fighting with them because the web site won't let me "submit" my claim. Also ordered 3 packs of every box they have.


Good luck to you! This is an insurance scam the postal service is making a lot of money on. If it wasn't federal, they would be in court explaining why they refuse to pay claims.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 29, 2016)

or


Tclem said:


> Spent two hours last night and another hour today fighting with them because the web site won't let me "submit" my claim. Also ordered 3 packs of every box they have.


 order like that every other day and heat your house with the spoils in a wood stove. $100 worth of energy costs could be recouped quite quickly

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Nov 29, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> or
> 
> order like that every other day and heat your house with the spoils in a wood stove. $100 worth of energy costs could be recouped quite quickly


Christmas packing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 29, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Good luck to you! This is an insurance scam the postal service is a lot of money on. If it wasn't federal, they would be in court explaining why they refuse to pay claims.


It's a shame. Thy keep saying it's my computer yet I used 3 laptops and my phone. By the time I make another board and ship then I'll actually lose on the board. Can't afford to have it shipped back and cut out the cracked section.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Brain M (Dec 4, 2016)

i only use USPS with materials that can handle being abused. Here is a pic of some recent boxes I got from a member here on one of our trades. I have pictorial proof that they were not sent this way... I know it won't make much difference but I will be stopping by the post office and showing the postmaster theses pics. If I have to ship knives or something valuable, I take a hit on price and use UPS or FedEx

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------

